# Shadowrun Returns



## Nerds_feather (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone play this? I just finished it on iOS, and am keenly awaiting the second installment (which was just released for PC/Mac). From the review:



> *Shadowrun Returns* is, like the 1993 SNES classic, a true  isometric RPG--featuring turn-based squad combat, highly customizable  character classes, balanced gameplay and a well-developed and engaging  story. Rather than attempt a modernization, Harebrained smartly  doubled-down on the early 90s cyberpunk nostalgia--evident in everything  from character hairstyles to the goofy drum-n-bass music triggered by  combat. The result is a highly enjoyable, addictive experience that hits  the right note of nostalgia for life-long *Shadowrun* fans, as well as those who, like me, cut their teeth on PC games during the 90s (and 80s).


----------



## Darkchild130 (Apr 23, 2014)

Played it, loved it, hope they are releasing the sequel on ios. Not a big RPG fan but it was light enough to be accessible, plus cyberpunk is the best genre ever (I grew up with blade runner and Akira etc)


----------



## Nerds_feather (Apr 23, 2014)

Darkchild130 said:


> Played it, loved it, hope they are releasing the sequel on ios. Not a big RPG fan but it was light enough to be accessible, plus cyberpunk is the best genre ever (I grew up with blade runner and Akira etc)



I know for a fact that they are! No firm release date has been set, but I hear it's probably July or August. Dragonfall is already out for PC/Mac.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Apr 23, 2014)

Excellent, a real standout title for ios I felt. Feels like an early 90s throwback in a good way. I remember shadowrun on the snes (and genesis) back in the day. Now we need a (decent) syndicate remake and I'm happy.


----------



## Pwaa (Jun 25, 2014)

Not had the time to play through the entire included story yet, but any recommendations on which to download and play off the Steam Workshop?
Loving the mechanics, although i was expecting/hoping for something a little more open-world, something like the original Fallouts.  I never played the original though (on account of only being 3 years old at the time), so guess this isn't how it was mean to be.

Would love to have a go at creating my own little story at some point for it.


----------

